# how to disable windows genuine validation tool



## smash (Jan 31, 2005)

if your sick of it already just disable it see here to find out how
Mod Edit: *** hacking link removed ***

You know better than this, the next post of this kind and your account will be disabled!  Please read the rules BEFORE your next post.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We should boot your for this offense, but we won't tolerate another.

*Other Illegal Activities* - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.

First Offense: These are very serious crimes, not merely site regulations. The offending user's account will be immediately disabled and his/her service provider will be informed of the activity. If applicable, proper authorities will be contacted. The user may or may not be immediately contacted by administration during investigation.


----------

